

About Nine Trillion Dollars - hoobert
http://www.rob-barry.com/2009/08/nine-trillion-dollars/
If I had $9 trillion in singles, it’d weigh 20 billion pounds. That’s about one and a half times the mass of the Great Pyramid of Giza. Or 25 times the mass of the Empire State Building.
======
apotheon
Somebody needs to show this to Paul Krugman:

[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/23/how-big-
is-9-tri...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/23/how-big-
is-9-trillion/)

------
bhousel
Ugh, who cares. There are plenty of real reasons why $9T deficit is a
problem.. Instead of that, people focus on these ridiculous spatial
comparisons.

I hate when people talk about stacks of bills to the moon, football fields
filled with gold, gaza pyramids made of money. It's completely meaningless.

